# Cruze Diesel Code P0272



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its stickied

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/154689-diagnostic-codes.html


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

OH Lordy, just another CEL to worry about???


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

to be fair, he does have a tune

dunno what impact that has


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> to be fair, he does have a tune
> 
> dunno what impact that has


Yeah, if it comes back I'll probably take the tune off and see what happens.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> On my way home from work yesterday my Check Engine light came on. 38,000km, 2 year old Cruze Diesel. I checked my ScanGauge and the code said P0272. A brief Google search led me to a few answers, one being Cylinder 4 Balance Fault. I cleared the code with the Gauge and will see if it comes back today on the way to and from work. My friend suggested it was possibly a random misfire that caused it and it may or may not come back on.


who`s tune do you have?? I have the fleece tune with no deletes, no issues, will never go back to stock.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> who`s tune do you have?? I have the fleece tune with no deletes, no issues, will never go back to stock.


in his sig


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Could try a new fuel filter and hope for the best.

If that doesn't work take it in. They should check for engine damage with a compression test, and then worry about the injector itself.


----------

